# 2006 Sentra Stereo Removal



## snowsk8erjg (May 15, 2006)

Wondering how to get the stock stereo of an '06 sentra out and put a new one in. The dash molds right into the CD player unit and looks like a bitch to get out. Anyone know?


----------



## zcallahan (Apr 26, 2006)

I have a 06 Spec-V and Im guessing its the same. Its not really to hard. 1. Take off the top compartment with the vents(just pull it will come right off). 2. Take off the bottom part that covers your climate controls and that little tray (pull it from the back and it should come right off). 3. There are 6 screws you have to take out that hold the metal bracket in place, then there are 4 screws that holds the cd player in. 

That should do it, if I'm wrong please let me know. If you need to know anything else let me know.


----------

